# Dawes Galaxy 531 sizing question.



## Sara_H (23 Jun 2012)

I know this is a stupid question but.......

I've seen a Dawes Galaxy 531 advertised locally. It states its a 25 and a half inch frame and would suit someone over six foot.

I know the only way to know if a bike fits is to sit on it, but If its about the right size for the OH I'd buy it as a surprise for OH for his birthday, with a view to selling it on if its wrong - but i wont bother if it doesn't stand a chance of being right.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a sizing guide for these bikes? Or just offer some advice?


----------



## Herbie (23 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> I know this is a stupid question but.......
> 
> I've seen a Dawes Galaxy 531 advertised locally. It states its a 25 and a half inch frame and would suit someone over six foot.
> 
> ...


 

My Galaxy is 59cm and the largest frame.I'm 5ft 11 and this size fits me fine so i think that size will be ok.How old is the bike in the ad? and how much are they asking?


----------



## Sara_H (23 Jun 2012)

Dont know how old it is - its on ebay with time to go yet.

OH is 6' 1" but is long in the trunk, thinking the bike will be too big.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (23 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> OH is 6' 1" but is long in the trunk, thinking the bike will be too big.


 
I think Dawes' rough guide is worth looking at if you haven't already. For vintage ones with horizontal top tube (they were all horizontal in those days) the standard way was to stand over the top tube and see if an inch or two of clearance exists.

If your OH is long in the trunk then a 25.5" is likely to be too large. Imho it is better to live with a bike that is too small than too large.


----------



## sidevalve (24 Jun 2012)

I must agree with above as 25+ is a very big frame. However these [as you must know] were very high quality bikes and hold their value very well indeed should you need to sell it on. I'm 5-10 and I use a 22" Dawes at the mo and it fits me fine [I'm a bit conserative on frame sizes though]. Being long in the trunk a big frame may be OK as he may need the extra length in the top tube/crossbar [depends on the frame geometry as the galaxy is/always was a tourer]. I have had a Galaxy with a 23" frame which was OK but we had to part company for several reasons. I did get my money back when I sold it though, so your plan is fairly risk free.


----------



## Sara_H (24 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the replies - I won the auction and am collecting it in the morning.

Cant wait to see it, I'm fairly certain it will be too big, but will be delighted if it fits!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2012)

well done . you could always stretch him a bit


----------



## HovR (24 Jun 2012)

Despite what the size guides say, it may fit.

I'm 5'10"-ish and ride a 60cm 531 framed Dawes Echelon (which I believe to be the sportier brother of the Galaxy). If you look at the size guide for modern bikes, this should be way too big for me, however it's very comfortable and I have around an inch of stand-over height over the top tube with my feet flat on the floor.


----------



## Sara_H (24 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> Despite what the size guides say, it may fit.
> 
> I'm 5'10"-ish and ride a 60cm 531 framed Dawes Echelon (which I believe to be the sportier brother of the Galaxy). If you look at the size guide for modern bikes, this should be way too big for me, however it's very comfortable and I have around an inch of stand-over height over the top tube with my feet flat on the floor.


 Ooooh I hope so!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2012)

if no good i will happily give you a fiver for it !


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jun 2012)

biggs682 said:


> if no good i will happily give you a fiver for it !


LOL..... it may well be for sale on this very forum soon - might be a bit more than a fiver though!


----------

